# Brown issue



## jeanpozo

Estimados amigos,

Tengo difficultades para traducir el siguiente texto:

Other donors who are cooperating in waste disposal and/or other brown issue (environment administration) areas.

Mi intento sería:

Otros donantes que están cooperando en tratamiento de residuos y/u otras áreas BROWN ISSUE (gestión ambiental).

En realidad no tengo idea de cómo traducir el BROWN ISSUE no sé si se trata de una expresión idiomática o un término medioambiental como la "revolución verde" o algo así.

Su ayuda será muy apreciada.

Jeanette


----------



## marghera

hola Jeanette:
La verdad es que no me encaja muy bien con tu contexto pero es posible que tú le encuentres la realción ya que dispones del documento entero. Échale un vistazo a este enlace por si te resulta útil.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Browne_Issue_System


----------



## cubaMania

Hola jeanpozo,
Parece que el ambiente medioambiental, a veces se distingue entre "brown issues" y "green issues", y "red issues" como aquí:


> At the same time mobilization around the ‘brown’ environmental issues of urban pollution, sanitation, water, electricity and waste removal is increasing.





> This social base is distinctively different from the middle class composition of the mainstream environmental movement which focuses on curbing species loss and habitat destruction, that is on ‘green’ issues.


Fuente: http://www.ukzn.ac.za/ccs/files/Coc...onmental justice movement in South Africa.pdf
Entonces "brown issues" tratan de residuos, desperdicios, y contaminación.


----------



## jeanpozo

marghera said:


> hola Jeanette:
> La verdad es que no me encaja muy bien con tu contexto pero es posible que tú le encuentres la realción ya que dispones del documento entero. Échale un vistazo a este enlace por si te resulta útil.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Browne_Issue_System


 
Estimado/a Marghera,

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. En verdad no tengo un documento completo, solo un mensaje de correo electrónico en cuya única referencia al asunto del "brown issue" es lo que copié en mi pedido de ayuda. En cuanto al artículo de la Wikipedia, que trata sobre un sistema para bibliotecas, no es lo que estamos buscando pero de todas formas te agradezco por haberte tomado el tiempo para tratar de ayudarme.

Cordiales saludos,

Jeanette


----------



## jeanpozo

cubaMania said:


> Hola jeanpozo,
> Parece que el ambiente medioambiental, a veces se distingue entre "brown issues" y "green issues", y "red issues" como aquí:
> 
> 
> Fuente: http://www.ukzn.ac.za/ccs/files/Coc...onmental justice movement in South Africa.pdf
> Entonces "brown issues" tratan de residuos, desperdicios, y contaminación.


----------



## jeanpozo

cubaMania said:


> Hola jeanpozo,
> Parece que el ambiente medioambiental, a veces se distingue entre "brown issues" y "green issues", y "red issues" como aquí:
> 
> 
> Fuente: http://www.ukzn.ac.za/ccs/files/Coc...onmental justice movement in South Africa.pdf
> Entonces "brown issues" tratan de residuos, desperdicios, y contaminación.


 
Estimado/a CubaMania,

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, parece que eso es precisamente a lo que se refiere porque el mensaje de correo electrónico recibido es en relación con un posible proyecto referente a manejo de residuos sólidos, aun cuando todo el contexto del que dispongo es lo que envié en mi mensaje original solicitando ayuda.

He leído el artículo que me enviaste y ahora entiendo mucho mejor este asunto; sin embargo, todavía me queda una pregunta y es si existe un término específico para aplicarlo al "brown issue" (entiendo que no será "asunto café", verdad? o si quedaría bien colocar simplemente:

"Otros donantes que están cooperando en tratamiento de residuos y/u otras áreas relacionadas con desperdicios y contaminación (gestión ambiental)".

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

Cordiales saludos,

Jeanette


----------



## cubaMania

Lamentablemente no conozco términos en español en el campo del medioambiente.

Espero que algún nativo ayude.


----------



## jeanpozo

Estimado/a CubaMania,

Gracias de todas formas por tu ayuda.

Jeanette


----------



## k-in-sc

I would be surprised if there was a generally accepted term in Spanish yet.

From Google:

Proyecto de Ley Marco de Gestión Ambiental - [ Translate this page ]
El Sistema de Gestión Ambiental tiene por finalidad normar los criterios de la ..... De hecho, resolver los asuntos "marrones" de las ciudades también tiene ...
www.congreso.gob.pe/congresista/1995/.../plambien.htm - Cached - Similar
El verdear de Bush - Project Syndicate -  
1 Mar 2007 ... en lugar de los asuntos "marrones" de los desastres ecológicos, como, ... También el influyente Organismo de Protección Ambiental fue ...
www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/leggewie2/Spanish - Cached


I would say the most widespread use of "brown" in this context is in the term "brownfields," contaminated former industrial sites. I didn't realize until now that it was also used for waste disposal and other issues.


----------



## jeanpozo

k-in-sc said:


> I would be surprised if there was a generally accepted term in Spanish yet.
> 
> From Google:
> 
> Proyecto de Ley Marco de Gestión Ambiental - [ Translate this page ]
> El Sistema de Gestión Ambiental tiene por finalidad normar los criterios de la ..... De hecho, resolver los asuntos "marrones" de las ciudades también tiene ...
> www.congreso.gob.pe/congresista/1995/.../plambien.htm - Cached - Similar
> El verdear de Bush - Project Syndicate -
> 1 Mar 2007 ... en lugar de los asuntos "marrones" de los desastres ecológicos, como, ... También el influyente Organismo de Protección Ambiental fue ...
> www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/leggewie2/Spanish - Cached
> 
> 
> I would say the most widespread use of "brown" in this context is in the term "brownfields," contaminated former industrial sites. I didn't realize until now that it was also used for waste disposal and other issues.


----------



## jeanpozo

Dear k-in-sc,

Thank you so much for your input. We will include this information. By the way, the I couldn't open the first link, but the second one was very interesting.

Regards,

Jeanette


----------



## k-in-sc

Here's the first link:
http://www.congreso.gob.pe/congresista/1995/acastill/publica/plambien.htm
Good luck!


----------



## jeanpozo

k-in-sc said:


> Here's the first link:
> http://www.congreso.gob.pe/congresista/1995/acastill/publica/plambien.htm
> Good luck!


----------



## jeanpozo

Dear k-in-sc,

Thank you so much!!!

Jeanette


----------

